# new place to shop



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

For those of You in the south Louisiana area, there is a new tool place in the Tanger outlet mall near Gonzales ( Thanks to Nawlins for telling me about it ) I stopped in today and picked up a pack router bits (Ryobi) and some drill bits with drivers (Ridgid) for $40.00 ..They do have a few deals in the store although PMC Machinery in Hammond is still my favorite.....


----------

